# 1989 P/U Battery Backwards...Fusible Links?



## Jake_65_65 (Nov 29, 2006)

Recently I did the head up ass thing of installing a battery backwards and I even tried to start it. Cold + Dark + Hurry = Mistake, well lesson learned. 

We recently had a cold snap 0' and below and I did not run my truck much at all for about two weeks. I went to run some errands and while I was parked with the engine running the truck started dying. Running bad, backfiring, headlights dimming. So I tried to make it home (>1 mile) and she just limped along for a little bit then died completely. When anything like this happens I generally just replace the battery first because it is usually due to be replaced and it is the culprit a high percentage of the time with various vehicles that I have owned. 

So I returned a few hours later with new battery in hand, slapped her in there backwards and while doing so noticed a small amount of smoke coming from the alternator. At this point I figured my alternator was toast and was probably the reason why it died, but figured I could still drive the short trip home on just the battery. So I tried starting it and the starter turned over great, but no fire.

Well finally I had realized my head up ass mistake and installed the battery correctly. After I installed the battery correctly the truck started right up, but no electrical activity except for the back light on the clock, no headlights, taillights, radio, gauges, nada.

I get home park the truck and go to sleep. Well I went to work on her this morning and while pulling her into the garage noticed most (if not everything) of the electrical components started working again.

Here is where I am at now:

1. All(most) fuses checked and are good, and I did not find any that were blown.

2. I have not replaced the fusible link on the + battery cable yet, but it does not looked to be fried I will replace it, but I believe I have to get this from a dealer(correct?). Is there another fusible link near the alternator?

3. The only things that I can find that do not work are the "open door" ringer/bell and the aftermarket radio that was there when I bought. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated specifically with what would smoke near the alternator.


----------



## Jake_65_65 (Nov 29, 2006)

Quick Update: One fuse was blown (clearance/illumination)

As far as I can tell the only thing not working properly is the CD Player.

Does anyone have any helpful ideas on what could be causing this and should I be worried/looking for others things to replace. I am reluctant to trust my truck without replacing anything, but everything seems to be working properly, except the radio which is no big deal if that is all that got fried. 

Does anyone know of a fusible link near the alternator that could be the cause.

Thanks in advance for any responses.


----------



## Tamonez (May 21, 2006)

Jake_65_65 said:


> Quick Update: One fuse was blown (clearance/illumination)
> 
> As far as I can tell the only thing not working properly is the CD Player.
> 
> ...


Hey I did the exact same thing except the smoke came from a fusible link of the + batt terminal and my car didnt start before I put the batt in backward. Which fuse is the clearance/illumination fuse? is it under the dash? Thanks for any help


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

The only links are at the battery. The alternator just has regular wiring.


----------



## Smith1000 (Dec 29, 2005)

Maybe the alternator was bad or going out to begin with rather than the battery. Are all of the connections clean and tight on the alternator? I have seen alternators going bad that smoke (even when the battery is hooked up right). Is it putting out a good charge? I have 2 old tractors that are positive ground. I believe vehicles generally used to be positive ground (6 volt), so maybe it didn't do any damage, the polarity was only reversed. I always have to think twice when jumping a positive ground tractor from a vehicle with a battery that is negative ground.


----------



## 111jag (Aug 2, 2007)

Smith1000 said:


> I believe vehicles generally used to be positive ground (6 volt)


I have a 1967 Datsun 1600 and it is a 12 Volt with a positive ground. I hooked up the battery backwards and now nothing works. Any suggestions?
R


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If I had a wiring diagram, I'd be glad to help you out....But I got nothing going that far back!


----------

